# Autocruise Startail running lights - supplier required pse



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
Does anyone know of a supplier for the LED running lights for my Autocriuse startail. The water has got into the array and they are not illuminating

Pic as shown below

Many thanks for any advice given

Phill


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

see if theres a makers name on the rear of the unit, or a number then google for suppliers. i was after some rear marker lights to replace mine and managed to get some similar from ebay. if no markings then measure the unit length and width and search ebay etc.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Looks like Jokon PL24-2
http://www.jokon.de/en/pl-24-2.html

http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/
stock Jokon but might be special order.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.camppartner24.de/product...ten/Jokon-PL-24-2-LED-Begrenzungsleuchte.html

http://accessoires-camping-car.fr/produit.php?cat=26&souscat=71&pid=2927


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Phil, I changed mine on my starfire for the same reason. Cannot remember where I sourced new ones. Possibly Ebay. However be careful when taking the old ones off. Two screws and bingo. Not so. The lights are fitted before the insulation is fitted, which means the wiring is glued tight into the Grp. I had to cut the wires right behind the light and then dig the wiring free before I could connect the new one. Tricky but can be done.

Bob


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Techno100 said:


> http://www.camppartner24.de/products/Caravaning/Fahrzeugtechnik/Leuchten/Jokon-PL-24-2-LED-Begrenzungsleuchte.html
> 
> http://accessoires-camping-car.fr/produit.php?cat=26&souscat=71&pid=2927


Thanks for all the info techno
Certainly looks like the one so will have a look round and see if i can get one from Swift or a dealer in UK

Blobsta Thanks for the heads up. I knoew it would be difficult. I hate high level marker lights and anything in overcabs. Just another place for water ingress. Will bear in mind yourn points though and have plently of sikaflex at the ready

Phill


----------



## Grockel (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi,

Have just needed to find Jokon side marker lights today & the best selection was these people -

http://www.caravan-components.co.uk...PageSize=30&SearchString=MARKER LIGHTS&Page=2

Good luck!

Mrs G


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Search over Phill

GRAB IT while you can
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CARAVAN-M...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item3f2b4e2a26


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Just reminded me where I got mine from. They are the ones Andy. Come on Phill, buy, buy ,buy :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Blobsta said:


> Just reminded me where I got mine from. They are the ones Andy. Come on Phill, buy, buy ,buy :lol: :lol: :lol:


Sorted and bought
Thanks all
Techno thank you - you have a PM


----------

